# Junior Cert Woodwork Project



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

*The brief*

If you're from America you probably don't known what are junior certificate is. It is when we are in 3rd year of secondary school (14 and 15 year olds) and we have big exams in every subject, you also have a leaving cert in 6th year which basically decides which college you go to. But anyway it is my junior cert year we have been giving our brief for woodwork (a list of 3 possible projects to build for your junior cert. The 3 choices were a sign to welcome someone to a community that has to be elegant in design which I have to say in a bit of a crap choice, a cook book stand that has to have handcrafted joinery and must be able to be wall mounted as well or a wall mounted bedroom storage cabinet made out of solid wood but the dimensions cannot exceed 500mm (50cm). I went for the cabinet I have already started the sketches and thinking of designs, it would be a great help if you could send me a link or PDF you'd suggest. Thanks a bunch.

P.s I have started building an acoustic guitar so if you're wondering why I haven't been on lumberjocks it's because of that but I will try and post pics soon. Also the website has been going ok, generation wood works was a great help I still need to get around to putting my project on his sites, still have made any sales but I hope it will pick up.


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *The brief*
> 
> If you're from America you probably don't known what are junior certificate is. It is when we are in 3rd year of secondary school (14 and 15 year olds) and we have big exams in every subject, you also have a leaving cert in 6th year which basically decides which college you go to. But anyway it is my junior cert year we have been giving our brief for woodwork (a list of 3 possible projects to build for your junior cert. The 3 choices were a sign to welcome someone to a community that has to be elegant in design which I have to say in a bit of a crap choice, a cook book stand that has to have handcrafted joinery and must be able to be wall mounted as well or a wall mounted bedroom storage cabinet made out of solid wood but the dimensions cannot exceed 500mm (50cm). I went for the cabinet I have already started the sketches and thinking of designs, it would be a great help if you could send me a link or PDF you'd suggest. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> P.s I have started building an acoustic guitar so if you're wondering why I haven't been on lumberjocks it's because of that but I will try and post pics soon. Also the website has been going ok, generation wood works was a great help I still need to get around to putting my project on his sites, still have made any sales but I hope it will pick up.


Good luck in your Junior Cert (or as we called it 'The Inter'


----------



## GenerationWW (Mar 29, 2012)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *The brief*
> 
> If you're from America you probably don't known what are junior certificate is. It is when we are in 3rd year of secondary school (14 and 15 year olds) and we have big exams in every subject, you also have a leaving cert in 6th year which basically decides which college you go to. But anyway it is my junior cert year we have been giving our brief for woodwork (a list of 3 possible projects to build for your junior cert. The 3 choices were a sign to welcome someone to a community that has to be elegant in design which I have to say in a bit of a crap choice, a cook book stand that has to have handcrafted joinery and must be able to be wall mounted as well or a wall mounted bedroom storage cabinet made out of solid wood but the dimensions cannot exceed 500mm (50cm). I went for the cabinet I have already started the sketches and thinking of designs, it would be a great help if you could send me a link or PDF you'd suggest. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> P.s I have started building an acoustic guitar so if you're wondering why I haven't been on lumberjocks it's because of that but I will try and post pics soon. Also the website has been going ok, generation wood works was a great help I still need to get around to putting my project on his sites, still have made any sales but I hope it will pick up.


Good luck Adam, I know you will do great! Glad to hear the site is doing fine.


----------



## pom (May 7, 2012)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *The brief*
> 
> If you're from America you probably don't known what are junior certificate is. It is when we are in 3rd year of secondary school (14 and 15 year olds) and we have big exams in every subject, you also have a leaving cert in 6th year which basically decides which college you go to. But anyway it is my junior cert year we have been giving our brief for woodwork (a list of 3 possible projects to build for your junior cert. The 3 choices were a sign to welcome someone to a community that has to be elegant in design which I have to say in a bit of a crap choice, a cook book stand that has to have handcrafted joinery and must be able to be wall mounted as well or a wall mounted bedroom storage cabinet made out of solid wood but the dimensions cannot exceed 500mm (50cm). I went for the cabinet I have already started the sketches and thinking of designs, it would be a great help if you could send me a link or PDF you'd suggest. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> P.s I have started building an acoustic guitar so if you're wondering why I haven't been on lumberjocks it's because of that but I will try and post pics soon. Also the website has been going ok, generation wood works was a great help I still need to get around to putting my project on his sites, still have made any sales but I hope it will pick up.


well done Adam, I did mine in 1942, and it's been fantastic,


----------



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

*Nearly there*

I am nearly finished the woodworking brief. I have already done the analysis, research, ideas and solutition and working drawing I will be posting pictures of my drawing soon . I have decided to build a cabinet with a beveled top and bottom which are bigger than the sides, I am joining the sides by using hand cut finger joints it will have two beveled doors and a big drawer at the bottom that looks like two drawers it will be joined by through dovetails, inside it will have 4 small drawers joined using half blind dovetails and 2 shelves and it is going well. I will be posting pictures of the drawing soon  I will be using oak and mahogany to build it.


----------



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

*Junior Cert Woodwork Project 3*

Hi lumberjocks!!!!! Its been a while, i hope everyone had a great christmas! im sorry i havent posted anything but ive been very busy with my boxing, winning the louth championships, and with school but im glad to be back.

So as i said i would here are my sketchup drawings of my project so you can have an idea of what i want it to look like 



















and heres my start to the project i have all the hand cut finger joints cut and i think its looking good!


----------



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *Junior Cert Woodwork Project 3*
> 
> Hi lumberjocks!!!!! Its been a while, i hope everyone had a great christmas! im sorry i havent posted anything but ive been very busy with my boxing, winning the louth championships, and with school but im glad to be back.
> 
> ...


im sorry theyre sideways dont know why it does that sometimes


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *Junior Cert Woodwork Project 3*
> 
> Hi lumberjocks!!!!! Its been a while, i hope everyone had a great christmas! im sorry i havent posted anything but ive been very busy with my boxing, winning the louth championships, and with school but im glad to be back.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back Adam, the new project plans look good.
Don't forget to take pictures as you make it, so as people can see the stages.
All the best, Roger (Rex)


----------



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

*its moving right along*

recently i have been going at a great pace i have the whole frame assembled and the big drawer done, all i need is the doors the other drawers and then im done  ohhh… and some sanding 

heres some photos


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *its moving right along*
> 
> recently i have been going at a great pace i have the whole frame assembled and the big drawer done, all i need is the doors the other drawers and then im done  ohhh… and some sanding
> 
> heres some photos


Looks great Adam. What will it be used for?


----------



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *its moving right along*
> 
> recently i have been going at a great pace i have the whole frame assembled and the big drawer done, all i need is the doors the other drawers and then im done  ohhh… and some sanding
> 
> heres some photos


@stefang you see in ireland we have a junior and leaving certificate they are big exams which we have in every subject, the junior is when your half way through secondary and leaving is what deides how good of a college you go to, so as part of our junior cert woodwork project we had to make a bedroom cabinet so this is mine it will be finished soon


----------



## NaFianna (Feb 11, 2010)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *its moving right along*
> 
> recently i have been going at a great pace i have the whole frame assembled and the big drawer done, all i need is the doors the other drawers and then im done  ohhh… and some sanding
> 
> heres some photos


I'd definitly give you an 'A'


----------



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

*First drawer (no photos)*

Because everything is in the classroom now it is more difficult to gather photos i will try and get some for yous. Just to give yous an update i have finished 2 out of 3 drawers (the big one and one of the smalls) i have to say half blind dovetails arent easy but the end product is pretty spectacular i also have the plywood back on the cabinet now, only one more drawer and the two doors and then its finishing time


----------



## GarageWoodworks (Jun 30, 2012)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *First drawer (no photos)*
> 
> Because everything is in the classroom now it is more difficult to gather photos i will try and get some for yous. Just to give yous an update i have finished 2 out of 3 drawers (the big one and one of the smalls) i have to say half blind dovetails arent easy but the end product is pretty spectacular i also have the plywood back on the cabinet now, only one more drawer and the two doors and then its finishing time


I'm curious why this is tagged 'video' ?


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *First drawer (no photos)*
> 
> Because everything is in the classroom now it is more difficult to gather photos i will try and get some for yous. Just to give yous an update i have finished 2 out of 3 drawers (the big one and one of the smalls) i have to say half blind dovetails arent easy but the end product is pretty spectacular i also have the plywood back on the cabinet now, only one more drawer and the two doors and then its finishing time


Any pics yet Adam?


----------



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

*Finished*

Well here it is my finished junior cert project, i have to say although it isnt perfect for my first cabinet im extremely happy with it, i love the boiled linseed oil and beeswax finish on the cabinet, there is only one annoying thing because this cabinet has to be examined for my junior cert i dont get it back until the results are out which is in september, but when i do get it back i will be posting a video. heres some pics tho:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well here it is my finished junior cert project, i have to say although it isnt perfect for my first cabinet im extremely happy with it, i love the boiled linseed oil and beeswax finish on the cabinet, there is only one annoying thing because this cabinet has to be examined for my junior cert i dont get it back until the results are out which is in september, but when i do get it back i will be posting a video. heres some pics tho:


Congratulations on getting your school project finished Adam. Excellent work and a wonderful cabinet. The finish looks very nice too.


----------



## Woodworker_Collins (Jul 8, 2011)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well here it is my finished junior cert project, i have to say although it isnt perfect for my first cabinet im extremely happy with it, i love the boiled linseed oil and beeswax finish on the cabinet, there is only one annoying thing because this cabinet has to be examined for my junior cert i dont get it back until the results are out which is in september, but when i do get it back i will be posting a video. heres some pics tho:


@stefang thanks very much i have to say im delighted with it and i take it was a great learning curve.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Woodworker_Collins said:


> *Finished*
> 
> Well here it is my finished junior cert project, i have to say although it isnt perfect for my first cabinet im extremely happy with it, i love the boiled linseed oil and beeswax finish on the cabinet, there is only one annoying thing because this cabinet has to be examined for my junior cert i dont get it back until the results are out which is in september, but when i do get it back i will be posting a video. heres some pics tho:


Adam,

Several advanced woodworking disciplines, well executed, in this project.

It appears that you've advanced your skills considerably on that learning curve. Keep up the good work.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------

